# First whole hog!



## pitmasterme (Jul 20, 2011)

Doing my first whole hog this weekend...gotten lots of great info here and have figured out what I'm gonna do. Promise to post qview pics as soon as I get around too it(sorry, I'm bad at stuff like that. Will try to do it within a week! :) )......can't say that the presentation will be anywhere near as good as I have seen here, though.....

ahhhhhh.......going todash.........


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2011)

Be Safe...Watch your Temps...and Have Fun!   Good luck!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 21, 2011)

The key is beer......lots of it.


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Good luck. Don't forget the pix.


----------



## pitmasterme (Jul 23, 2011)

ahhhhhh.......going todash.........


----------



## flutterbye1 (Jul 23, 2011)

looking good cant wait to see the finished product


----------

